# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Сколько раз в сутки на часах пересекаются стрелки?

## JAHolper

Этот вопрос задавали на собеседовании в компании Google. И правильный ответ смог меня удивить.

----------


## Mouse

я обшибся. эх, не светит мне работа в гугле))

----------


## JAHolper

В общем, кто не догадался, они пересекаются 22 раза.

----------

